# Are All RC Sites Fake Now?



## FRITZBLITZ

I'm getting back into things and I heard that 90% of RC are fake. My old site is gone, but I did alot of searching and found 1 that a few guys order from made a small gamble with money but I'm not willing to gamble with outcomes. I still have 2 bottles of legit Clomid I thawed out and compared the new stuff and it smells the same, tastes the same, it's a bit more mild flavor and a bit more thin in viscosity but it's almost identical what is your opinion?


----------



## ECKSRATED

A lot are garbage but there's a few good ones out there still


----------



## FRITZBLITZ

ECKSRATED said:


> A lot are garbage but there's a few good ones out there still



I've never had a dud of anything knock on wood but what would fake clomid or nolva be? Do they make an effort to replicate it and it's garbage or is it just dish soap and water? Any way to tell? not to get carried away but do you guys PM source checks?


----------



## PillarofBalance

The problem isn't that they are all bogus it's that:

They open one day close a week later 
They have zero quality control 
They are using Chinese shit powders 
They don't accurately measure  (seemingly)
One batch can be fine next is crap


----------



## PillarofBalance

FRITZBLITZ said:


> I've never had a dud of anything knock on wood but what would fake clomid or nolva be? Do they make an effort to replicate it and it's garbage or is it just dish soap and water? Any way to tell? not to get carried away but do you guys PM source checks?



Please don't send source check PM.  Waste of time. Also how do you know you can trust the person you PM? 

A good RC last week can be a scam this week too so it's a waste of time. 

Spend your time finding a pharmacy overseas like reliable rx all day chemist etc...


----------



## FRITZBLITZ

Thanks for the info, I guess I'm still used to ordering RC without any problem it just never crossed my mind to go Pharmy.


----------



## Bro Bundy

FRITZBLITZ said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess I'm still used to ordering RC without any problem it just never crossed my mind to go Pharmy.


why the difference im pharma and rc is night and day


----------



## FRITZBLITZ

Bro Bundy said:


> why the difference im pharma and rc is night and day



I've been out of the game for a while and my old RC source was good so I had no complaints is all


----------



## FRITZBLITZ

On a related  topic. To make sure my RC clomid was legit, before relying on it for PCT, I dosed 12.5mg eod for a week now. The idea is I might get a slight flush once or twice since at 50+mg it really boils my blood, and taking it non-PCT it would just raise my Test a bit so no harm. But the last 3 times I had sex my balls ached right before the finishline and alot for 2 hours after. This is not the slapping the clit sore it was major and I was curious if anyone ever experienced sore testes while on clomid. I searched side affects for men on clomid but didn't find much info....I hope I'm not headed towards Lance Ballstrong territory.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I've never hears that happening before. Did u shoot some shoe strings tho??


----------



## Flyingdragon

You had sex with a female?:32 (6):




FRITZBLITZ said:


> On a related  topic. To make sure my RC clomid was legit, before relying on it for PCT, I dosed 12.5mg eod for a week now. The idea is I might get a slight flush once or twice since at 50+mg it really boils my blood, and taking it non-PCT it would just raise my Test a bit so no harm. But the last 3 times I had sex my balls ached right before the finishline and alot for 2 hours after. This is not the slapping the clit sore it was major and I was curious if anyone ever experienced sore testes while on clomid. I searched side affects for men on clomid but didn't find much info....I hope I'm not headed towards Lance Ballstrong territory.


----------



## MS1605

If I need stuff fast I go with RUI. The few things I have used from them I can tell are either properly dosed or even a little overdosed. they are expensive but there are always codes floating around. If I have time to spare Ill go pharma but those orders are always like 3+ weeks out.


----------



## John Ziegler

What the fukk is RC


----------



## Bro Bundy

Zeigler said:


> What the fukk is RC


 reasearch company..basically you have no clue what your getting when u order from them


----------



## ECKSRATED

Irondragon is one of the best most reliable ones out there but again is pricey.


----------



## Seeker

Alot of ug sources are offering ancillaries these days. If you have a good hookup why not check with them? Or go pharma.


----------



## gymrat827

RC's came pretty shitty about 2-4 yrs back.  One fell, then the next, then a group, etc. 

I wouldnt spend my cash and risk it.


----------



## FRITZBLITZ

I would Totally just sh!t can the RC chems and take the $$$ loss and go pharmy since I'm not on cycle or PCT yet, however I am testing the clomid becuase I do need to find a RC site that is legit for the larger menu of chem's offered primarily peptides but many others. A legit RC site will have more than BBing chems, They have alot of various compounds still in actual research progress and developmental stages from big PHARM.
P.S. I don't have money for Lab testing. I have the connects to buy all raw powders but only in bulk and I'm not that guy


----------



## metsfan4life

pretty much what has been posted...online sites come dime a dozen and are good to start and then they are crap or MIA all together. too many issues. good private UGs have their own that will have better QC over what they put out there. My thoughts is that RC sites make their batches of products in such LARGE quantities and the ratio of powder to liquid can be different from vial to vial where as smaller ones may or may not do vial by vial or 5 vials at a time, etc which is far less likely to be different


----------



## Bro Bundy

Ill take ug over rc any day


----------



## FRITZBLITZ

metsfan4life said:


> pretty much what has been posted...online sites come dime a dozen and are good to start and then they are crap or MIA all together. too many issues. good private UGs have their own that will have better QC over what they put out there. My thoughts is that RC sites make their batches of products in such LARGE quantities and the ratio of powder to liquid can be different from vial to vial where as smaller ones may or may not do vial by vial or 5 vials at a time, etc which is far less likely to be different





Bro Bundy said:


> Ill take ug over rc any day



I totaly agree about UGL. And metsfan4life your're probabley spot on with the mass batch lack of QC! AS far as main stream compounds I agree but like I said I do need to find RC site that is legit for the rare chems and peptides. But I might have hit a good 1 I started flushing a decent amount from the 12.5mg eod I was testing the clomid at. I really wasn't relying on them completely. I did order 2 runs worth of AI, Clomid, Nolva from my gear scource as a backup(he is pricey on PCT) but wanted to test the clomid so if I order chems from them that I don't have sides from I won't be hoping that i'm not pinning BW. Thanks a bunch for the info. I did receive a email today, when I questioned their purity claim of >98% and they said If I had a lab test and it was off their 98% guarantee, they reimburse you up to $800. I really doubt I would be able to take that to the bank but at least they have the balls to stand behind their purity enough that they are encouraging lab tests. I will look at the sites you guys suggest and only order from this RC when I can't find my compound anywhere else.


----------



## Slzy54

I ordered from IMR because RUI was shit. Heard some really good things about them so we will see. That's if I even have to resort to RC. There are a few online sources that have legit pharm. I just got my Caber, Nolva, and Arimidex and it's legit as ****


----------



## ECKSRATED

Slzy54 said:


> I ordered from IMR because RUI was shit. Heard some really good things about them so we will see. That's if I even have to resort to RC. There are a few online sources that have legit pharm. I just got my Caber, Nolva, and Arimidex and it's legit as ****



How do u know its legit? Does it say legit on it?


----------



## pharmacist

PillarofBalance said:


> The problem isn't that they are all bogus it's that:
> 
> They open one day close a week later
> They have zero quality control
> They are using Chinese shit powders
> They don't accurately measure  (seemingly)
> One batch can be fine next is crap




   And the truth shall set you free !


----------



## eminating

yeah there's no way to verify any of it :/


----------

